# /

## _D

.

                   .

   "".    "" ? 

       ,      /             .         .

----------


## mvf

. .  .

----------


## _D

:Smilie:

----------


## economist6

?

----------

,

----------

.   .

----------


## economist6



----------


## dorlen2008

"       .   "

----------


## Linsy

> "       .   "


 .

----------


## dorlen2008

, 99-,  ,=   .

----------


## .

"  "     :Wink:

----------


## Demin

*dorlen2008*, 


> , 99-,  ,=   .


   .
           -   .

----------


## Lenn

, ,       ( ,  )      ?

----------

-?

----------


## marina913

.
    : "   ...(-  -)"

----------

,   /   /

----------

SOS,  -            /   ,      /

----------

?

----------


## Larky

51   1 - 51   2

----------

> SOS,  -            /   ,      /


-     
        ...        
-      (-) ...

----------


## zemlyanukhina

.   
 - ,

----------


## Rusalka new

, ,        "   /"?

----------


## .

?

----------


## Rusalka new

" "

----------


## .

*Rusalka new*,         ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Rusalka new

,  .
1 8.1,       ...
  ,  ,    .
,      ,      ?       1 8

----------


## .

7-   .  8-

----------


## Larky

*Rusalka new*,  " "   :Smilie:

----------


## Krujopinka

!
     ..
  ,   (1 8),    ,      !   3 /: .; ;  ..
    / :
  " .      " - =  .

     ,   ?       ,   " "?
 ?

----------


## Linsy

*Krujopinka*
       "",        .    ,   .    1. .

----------

51 -  51 ?

----------


## Demin

**, 51.1 - 51.2.

----------

51   51

----------

51.2.     ?

----------

51 - 57
57 - 51

----------


## Demin

**, 


> 51


 .

----------


## Rodis

> **,  .


?????????

     51 
     /

----------


## Demin

*Rodis*, 


> /


      . ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ??


,       1.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ,     .


,     . 
        ,      . 
 -  "" 1.        .  ,        1.
    ,      ,        1.      ,    , ,   .

----------

> "  "


  ,     -  (    ),   .          /  ,  ?     ?    .

----------


## Larky

> 





> 


         -  ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> -  ,   ?


,           ,        -.   ?        ?

----------

..    ,        ,         .

----------


## .

**,       .      :Smilie:

----------


## lightmaker-girl

, ,           ?   8.2 1 . 

        ?

----------

*lightmaker-girl*,   ,    .

----------


## 00

> , ,           ?   8.2 1 . 
> 
>         ?


     ,   .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

:No-no:

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> , ,       ( ,  )      ?


  :Mocking:

----------


## 00

> 


   "  "?

----------

!  .    -   /  .   /      .    ???

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

?
 -,   ?

----------


## -13

> !  .    -   /  .   /      .    ???


    ,  .   -  .

----------


## .

> .    ???


 76

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> 76


 :Sorry:

----------


## Dusya68

?          "  ".    .    ...

----------


## -13

.53

----------


## -13

> 76


 76 ?  51  51

----------

